# What do you shave with?



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

What do you shave with. I use the gillete mach 4, a four blade with a single blade trimmer on the back. It's expensive as hell, when I turned 18 I got it in the mail from the company as a birthday present, as did some of my friends, and I love it, ya they hooked me.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

playoff beard so nothing at the moment


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

quad my face is as smooth as a baby's ass. plus work won't let me have a beard or a stache


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just use a head clipper cause I hate razor burn and would need to shave twice daily if i used blades. I have a mach 3 for court and special events.............so pretty much court lately even though I am done that now too. So my razor is going to be lonely cause I need it in aug for a wedding and thats all she wrote in the immmediate future


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

A BUCK KNIFE


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

razors irritate me skin. and i have copious amounts of facial hair. i shave then ive got stuble 3 hours later.
i use philips electric shave. dont know what model number but its the best so far ive tried. others wear down quickly and get clogged up to easy. this one dosent


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No option for me-

I use the ole school setup-
I got the ole double edge screw together Razor-I use the brush and lather my own soap.

Nothing but quality here-

Also have straight razor-But thats only special occasions-Takes too long IMO...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

gilette mach 3 for those close shaves.

ill normally just take my electric razor and give myself a quick buzz


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I use the gillette fusion most of the time but i also use one of those remmington trim kits when it starts to look scruffy

like it does right now.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Schick Quattro for my face, and a electric trimmer for my pubes.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

was on a gillette fusion, but it clogged a lot and gave nasty razor burn. tried a schick quattro and have never had a better shave in my lizzyfe.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

4 blader for me...

Then I have an electric trimmer for under my arms.
I can't stand a big, sweaty wad of underarm hair!
(I don't shave completely under the arms, just take it down to 1/4-1/2 inch.)

TMI?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I do use an electric razor when I am in a big hurry


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Schick Quatro...

It does clog pretty bad tho... Only get a few uses before it's trashed!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I gave up on razors long time ago. It's so much easier using electric.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you guys want a baby smooth face use one of these bad mambo jambos


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

whats the best cheap electric shaver? i use a triple blade now


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> playoff beard so nothing at the moment


Fuckin sweet man, I look like a hobo if I try and grow a beard. Right now I use an electric shaver/trimer and rock the gotee. I hate useing a straight blade, had to shave twice a day (one time they made us shave 5 times) at boot camp and dont want to touch a straight blaid any time soon.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

n3p said:


> whats the best cheap electric shaver? i use a triple blade now


Tried my pops electric when I still lived at home and it never worked for me...

He always had top of the line models too, but they never really gave me a good shave...

My problem is that the blades clog cause I'm a lazy shaver and only shave twice a week at the most. I go around looking like a bum most days cause A. I hate shaving and B. the refill blades cost so dam much...

I suppose that if I shaved everyday that they wouldn't get jammed up, but HELL, who da Fawk wants to be bothered with shaving every day...

I'd never be to work on time...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What I really want to know is...

Who are the 3 ladies that dont shave at all???

Any of you hairy bitches wanna step up and claim that... With pictures to....

Nevermind...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Good to know there is others here who hate to shave too. I'm with you guys only shave when you need to impress someone. Other then that I look homeless. f*ck "the man" always wanting a clean shave.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


>


Same stuff I use-

Pure quality.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> What I really want to know is...
> 
> Who are the 3 ladies that dont shave at all???
> 
> ...












Question: can you still go to the barbers and get your face shaved by them? and if so does anybody still do it here? i was wondering as it would be far easier to get someone else to do it especially when you need a clean shaved look but you cna't be arsed with it. however could you really trust someone else to do it without sliting your throat


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> What I really want to know is...
> 
> Who are the 3 ladies that dont shave at all???
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Question: can you still go to the barbers and get your face shaved by them? and if so does anybody still do it here? i was wondering as it would be far easier to get someone else to do it especially when you need a clean shaved look but you cna't be arsed with it. however could you really trust someone else to do it without sliting your throat








[/quote]
hell yeah, why wouldnt you go for a professional shave?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^i dunno. always thought about just never been yet. might go and give it a try. regular barbers will do it yeh?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> What I really want to know is...
> 
> Who are the 3 ladies that dont shave at all???
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Question: can you still go to the barbers and get your face shaved by them? and if so does anybody still do it here? i was wondering as it would be far easier to get someone else to do it especially when you need a clean shaved look but you cna't be arsed with it. however could you really trust someone else to do it without sliting your throat








[/quote]
I still get a shave at the barbers but they just use an electric trimmer to shave. I dont think they can use the blades and shaving cream anymore with AIDS and sh*t all over the place


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I use a gillette fusion. Though i may consider going to something else. I never use shaving cream. I only shave after the shower and use hot water. avent had a cut or a burn in years.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trigga said:


> What I really want to know is...
> 
> Who are the 3 ladies that dont shave at all???
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Question: can you still go to the barbers and get your face shaved by them? and if so does anybody still do it here? i was wondering as it would be far easier to get someone else to do it especially when you need a clean shaved look but you cna't be arsed with it. however could you really trust someone else to do it without sliting your throat








[/quote]
I still get a shave at the barbers but they just use an electric trimmer to shave. I dont think they can use the blades and shaving cream anymore with AIDS and sh*t all over the place
[/quote]

interesting. how much does it cost?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Ever since I grew a beard my alcohol tolerance has gone up.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I shave by rubbing my face up and down your mothers inner thigh


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

im a lady who doesn't shave! who's the other two goobers?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> What I really want to know is...
> 
> Who are the 3 ladies that dont shave at all???
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Question: can you still go to the barbers and get your face shaved by them? and if so does anybody still do it here? i was wondering as it would be far easier to get someone else to do it especially when you need a clean shaved look but you cna't be arsed with it. however could you really trust someone else to do it without sliting your throat








[/quote]

Personally I can't imagine going to the barber shop every single day for a shave.
Seems a little time consuming and costly IMO... 
And unless it's a female barber... almost sounds a little gay...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> What I really want to know is...
> 
> Who are the 3 ladies that dont shave at all???
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Question: can you still go to the barbers and get your face shaved by them? and if so does anybody still do it here? i was wondering as it would be far easier to get someone else to do it especially when you need a clean shaved look but you cna't be arsed with it. however could you really trust someone else to do it without sliting your throat








[/quote]
I still get a shave at the barbers but they just use an electric trimmer to shave. I dont think they can use the blades and shaving cream anymore with AIDS and sh*t all over the place
[/quote]

interesting. how much does it cost?
[/quote]

well i get my haircut for 17 that includes a shave and i think a shave and line up is like $10


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I use the Gillette Series as well, best smoothest shave ever


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

No0dles said:


> im a lady who doesn't shave! who's the other two goobers?


Can you not be annoying as f*ck for just one thread? If you are older then 13? If so I feel really really really bad for you!

Do you guys really shave with that old fashion stuff? Just looks like it wouldn't work.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my old man showed me how to use a straight edge when I was 13 and i never tried anything different.

nothing better than starting your day with a good shave...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

febsalien said:


> im a lady who doesn't shave! who's the other two goobers?


Can you not be annoying as f*ck for just one thread? If you are older then 13? If so I feel really really really bad for you!

*
Do you guys really shave with that old fashion stuff? Just looks like it wouldn't work.*
[/quote]

Quality is unmatched (unless an old fashion straight razor shave that is)-Nothing will compare to the shave with the right soap and brush....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I wax my facial hair.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Mattones said:


> I wax my facial hair.


 I don't doubt you.

tops


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

febsalien said:


> Do you guys really shave with that old fashion stuff? Just looks like it wouldn't work.


These 'modern' razors are a con, the fast food equivalent of shaving equipment, fast but crappy, they sure do make companies a massive profit though.

The multiple blades are designed to rip the hairs out and cut them off, which can cause all sorts of irritation and ingrowing hairs etc, and the common shaving foams/gels have anesthetics in them for this reason.

Whereas good preparation and a quality soap/cream will ease the hairs out and do the job properly, without any irritation or shortcomings of slapping that goo in a can on your face, you only need one blade, all these mutli blade razors are a con.

Anyone who suffers from irritation from shaving, will most of the time be purely down to these crappy multi-blade razors and the products associated with them.

For most people, a safety/DE razor offers such a good shave, that most can shave against the grain without any irritation at all.

The initial set up for a double edged razor is more, but the fact you can get 100 razors for about £10/$15 soon offsets that, and the shave is so much better, you won't get closer.

http://badgerandblade.com/ is a good forum if you want to look into it, it's all about preparation and technique, and getting rid of the bad habits you've probably picked up using "OMG MACHZ 50, SHAVE WITH 50 BLADES AT ONCE!" razors :laugh:

This guy also has really good videos for a beginner, so you can actually see the techniques being used, instead of reading about them:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59

I would seriously urge anyone interested to watch his videos, read the forums, and get yourself some proper shaving kit, it'll be the best shave you've ever had, especially if you get any irritation etc with these multi-blade razors, and hopefully it'll actually be a pleasurable experience opposed to a rushed and unwelcome necessity.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

there's a forum on shaving!? what in the holy hell batman?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, so I took the time and watched the video. I am interested, but like with anything new, I am skeptical, and am wondering about the price. Give me an idea on how much the whole deal would cost.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No0dles said:


> there's a forum on shaving!? what in the holy hell batman?


I'm seriously contemplating starting a poll on what kind of toilet paper members whipe their asses with.
This is a curiosity that has plagued me for quite some time.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Do you guys really shave with that old fashion stuff? Just looks like it wouldn't work.


These 'modern' razors are a con, the fast food equivalent of shaving equipment, fast but crappy, they sure do make companies a massive profit though.

The multiple blades are designed to rip the hairs out and cut them off, which can cause all sorts of irritation and ingrowing hairs etc, and the common shaving foams/gels have anesthetics in them for this reason.

Whereas good preparation and a quality soap/cream will ease the hairs out and do the job properly, without any irritation or shortcomings of slapping that goo in a can on your face, you only need one blade, all these mutli blade razors are a con.

Anyone who suffers from irritation from shaving, will most of the time be purely down to these crappy multi-blade razors and the products associated with them.

For most people, a safety/DE razor offers such a good shave, that most can shave against the grain without any irritation at all.

The initial set up for a double edged razor is more, but the fact you can get 100 razors for about £10/$15 soon offsets that, and the shave is so much better, you won't get closer.

http://badgerandblade.com/ is a good forum if you want to look into it, it's all about preparation and technique, and getting rid of the bad habits you've probably picked up using "OMG MACHZ 50, SHAVE WITH 50 BLADES AT ONCE!" razors :laugh:

This guy also has really good videos for a beginner, so you can actually see the techniques being used, instead of reading about them:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59

I would seriously urge anyone interested to watch his videos, read the forums, and get yourself some proper shaving kit, it'll be the best shave you've ever had, especially if you get any irritation etc with these multi-blade razors, and hopefully it'll actually be a pleasurable experience opposed to a rushed and unwelcome necessity.
[/quote]

thats the best freaking info i've got for awhile
thanks for that
the reason i dont shave with a razor is because it irritates the hell out of my skin. really annoying
and electric shavers arent great esspecially when im in a rush.
the only time i put the time in to get it all nice and clean is when im trying to impress. might have to give this old fashioned stuff ago.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> there's a forum on shaving!? what in the holy hell batman?


I'm seriously contemplating starting a poll on what kind of toilet paper members whipe their asses with.
This is a curiosity that has plagued me for quite some time.
[/quote]

Cottonelle...

They have a cute puppy on the package, and the ridges clean my ass well!!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Gilette mach III


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> Ok, so I took the time and watched the video. I am interested, but like with anything new, I am skeptical, and am wondering about the price. Give me an idea on how much the whole deal would cost.


I'm not familiar with any American shops, you'll probably find some good ones on badger and blade, but from what it'd cost over here, probably $60-80 for some good equipment and products, it'll soon start paying for it's self if you're shaving with and buying expensive multi-blade cartridges


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Ok, so I took the time and watched the video. I am interested, but like with anything new, I am skeptical, and am wondering about the price. Give me an idea on how much the whole deal would cost.


I'm not familiar with any American shops, you'll probably find some good ones on badger and blade, but from what it'd cost over here, probably $60-80 for some good equipment and products, it'll soon start paying for it's self if you're shaving with and buying expensive multi-blade cartridges
[/quote]

Great posts-

FYI-Setup around my area would be about $50 to get started in it-----Thats just for basic bare bone stuff....


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

AK and G23 have certainly inspired me to get their shaving kit. One thing that I truly hate about shaving is the price of new blades. They are WAAAAAYYYY overpriced. I use the Gillete Mach 3 and almost get sick to my stomach every time I go to buy the 4 blade package for like $18. It seems such a rip off that I try to use the blades longer than I should just to get my moneys worth. That ends with a bad shave periodically. If I can buy a package of 100 blades for $20 then I am gonna definatley get the AK/G23 package!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> whats the best cheap electric shaver? i use a triple blade now


Tried my pops electric when I still lived at home and it never worked for me...

He always had top of the line models too, but they never really gave me a good shave...

My problem is that the blades clog cause I'm a lazy shaver and only shave twice a week at the most. I go around looking like a bum most days cause A. I hate shaving and B. the refill blades cost so dam much...

I suppose that if I shaved everyday that they wouldn't get jammed up, but HELL, who da Fawk wants to be bothered with shaving every day...

I'd never be to work on time...
[/quote]

i turn my shower head on to the jet position, then put the blade under the stream full blast at the rear part of the blade. cleans it out nicely. btw, it's a lot easier to clean right after you use it.

oh, i also found that neutragena, gillette, edge, and all those other "gels" were sh*t. i went back to barbasol (99 cents a can), and it works amazing, and doesn't clog. with the gels it was clogging after every shave and the difference was not noticeable, especially for the extra 3 bucks.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Ok, so I took the time and watched the video. I am interested, but like with anything new, I am skeptical, and am wondering about the price. Give me an idea on how much the whole deal would cost.


I'm not familiar with any American shops, you'll probably find some good ones on badger and blade, but from what it'd cost over here, probably $60-80 for some good equipment and products, it'll soon start paying for it's self if you're shaving with and buying expensive multi-blade cartridges
[/quote]

Great posts-

FYI-Setup around my area would be about $50 to get started in it-----Thats just for basic bare bone stuff....
[/quote]

great post. thanks for all the info.
i watched most of the videos by mantic on youtube. very good indeed
looking up on all your links at the moment.
im assuming you live in england considering the company is based in england.
definetly gonna set myself up with some of the low cost items to get me going. see how things go.
thanks alot for all the info


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

No0dles said:


> there's a forum on shaving!? what in the holy hell batman?


I feel kinda







......... LOL I just became a member :laugh:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> What do you shave with. I use the gillete mach 4, a four blade with a single blade trimmer on the back. It's expensive as hell, when I turned 18 I got it in the mail from the company as a birthday present, as did some of my friends, and I love it, ya they hooked me.


Ya that company does a crazy good job with their marketing. Plus the market of 'modern shaving' had been dominated by them for a very long time. Now there is Schick and a couple other companies out there, but Gillete's market share is still enormous.

G23 and AK, thanks so much for posting the links and info! I watched the Mantis videos on youtube and it certainly opened my eyes alot more about this method of shaving. For so long now iv'e hated shaving because my skin gets badly irritated and I get ingrown hairs all the time. I pretty much go the longest I can before I need to shave which is 3 days max. I'm definitley going to look into getting some supplies so I can get myself started. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome stuff G23, if anyone here gets started into it, let us know how it goes!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i was just comparing the products on gentlemans shop and boots (i know poor choice)
in boots they sell brushes which are synthetic and not made of badger hair. it says its just as good and does a good job of lathering. is this true? do you have any experience with synthetic brushes?
also i found the wilkinson sword classic double edge razor. is this any good? its being sold at £5. which is really cheap compared with the merkur. i dont wanna go to expensive but i dont wanna buy cheap tut either. any opinions? advice?

greatly appreciated

Edit: in your opinion whats better merkur or parker? and why?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

i think its cheaper to buy a new razor that comes with the blades and 1 extra then to buy the refill packs


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

After doing some research, I think I am gonna buy this razor. What do you think?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> i was just comparing the products on gentlemans shop and boots (i know poor choice)
> in boots they sell brushes which are synthetic and not made of badger hair. it says its just as good and does a good job of lathering. is this true? do you have any experience with synthetic brushes?
> also i found the wilkinson sword classic double edge razor. is this any good? its being sold at £5. which is really cheap compared with the merkur. i dont wanna go to expensive but i dont wanna buy cheap tut either. any opinions? advice?
> 
> ...


Synthetic brushes are alright, but they don't hydrate the lather or create as thick of a lather as a badger hair brush will, they don't absorb moisture like a natural badger hair brush does, so you have to work harder to create a lather, and it'll never as be hydrated and creamy, the brush I linked is the best value between quality and price, as it's best badger hair, which is even regarded as being better than the expensive silver tip badger hair by a lot of people

As for the wilkinson sword razor, it doesn't have the necessary weight or balance for a good shave, with a DE safety razor you don't apply pressure, you let the weight of the razor do the work, you could get it to do the job with some different technique, but it'll never be as good as a merkur, it's all about the feel, technique and balance, you can't get that with a cheap razor as they're not made with the balance, weight and handling in mind, but for a beginner, you don't want to be having to force the razor into doing what you want, it should be effortless, letting the razor do most of the work, so I wouldn't recommend a cheap razor for that reason, amongst others.

As for parker vs merkur, my preference will also be with merkur simply because of the feel and balance they offer, and the traditional mechanism offers a consistent blade angle, opposed to the butterfly style which can offer varied results due to the way it clamps the bladedown, they're not as solid as you'll probably imagine, the blades are actually flexible and the head of the razor curves it to give you the best blade angle, which is why I don't recommend adjustable razors, especially for beginners.

One of the main keys to a good shave is down to preparing your face and beard area properly, so you'll still get a good shave even with the cheaper products, provided you use good products with them (blades, creams/soaps, after shave treatment), but for a truly premier shave, the closest you can get, a merkur and badger hair brush will offer far better preparation and shaving technique.

Don't skimp on the products such as the cream/soap, blades and after shave treatments, but you could try the cheaper razor and brush if you wanted, but I would just get the best equipment first time around to avoid disappointment or wasted money when you have the urge to upgrade anyway, but even with the cheap razor and brush, it'll still be a much better shave provided you use the right preparation and techniques, but it's not the most welcoming route into it for a beginner, as you have to work the razor more than you would a quality one, as it doesn't have the properties for an effortless shave.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thankyou so much for all the info G23. really appreciated. ill try this out in the next week or so as soon as i get a chance


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I use bic razors to shave my head, and Gilette Fusion for the facial. I have a Philips electric one, but never used it, only ever used it to shave my ass hair









jk.......


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> thankyou so much for all the info G23. really appreciated. ill try this out in the next week or so as soon as i get a chance


Just added a few more clarification points in for you that you might not have seen.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> thankyou so much for all the info G23. really appreciated. ill try this out in the next week or so as soon as i get a chance


Just added a few more clarification points in for you that you might not have seen.
[/quote]

caught it all








thanks again for the info


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i wipe my ass with a belt sander







quick and efficient


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No0dles said:


> i wipe my ass with a belt sander
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer ordinary sandpaper, its much easier to get in between the cheeks, especiallly the finer grade


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dont worry after i get the belt sander out i burn the tiny ones off that i cant reach with rubbing alcohol and a propane torch


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just wanted an update...

Any one here try to use the old school single blad that we were talking about?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

If i use a single blade on my head or face ill be missing precious skin.


----------

